# 06 GTO Strut Rub



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

So I go yesterday to get my tires balance and rotated. I recently heard that there was some 06 GTOs that had strut rub happen. Well, while the front tires were off I had to check. There it was, my tires at some point has been hitting my strut. I could not see any mark on my tire though. The mechanic said that it could have been rubbing under certain conditions. Such as, hitting bad bumps, turning really sharp, etc.

I took the car straight over to Wilson county pontiac and they had it on a lift looking at it. After about a hour they told mgr that they did a realignment and it should fix the issue (Warranty paid). I drove it home afterword and turned the wheel and saw nothing on my tires. My question is, do yall think this will this fix it for good or will I have to worry down the road? :confused. 

Thanks for all Ya'lls info.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I had the same issue... The repair guy told me not only that my struts were rubbing... they were leaking AND the coils were installed, at the factory, upside down.... So, anyway... It's going to be fixed this Monday (after 3 attempts to get an appointment...) I'm eventually getting the Pedders kit (Touring) installed and aftermaket wheels... hopefully no more problems...:willy:


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

When the struts "Leak" is it bad enough that you will see it on the ground? Or, it is just around the struts themselves? It have not noticed any wet spots on the ground and when I looked at the struts yesterday I did not see any fluid on them.:confused


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Evidently, they leak around the rubber bushings/grommet... Not enough to "puddle", but enough to leak onto and under your car. It needs to be cleaned off as it WILL cause issues later (i.e; breakdown of rubber bushings, hoses and may "promote" rust through). This was told to me by my mechanic. I hope this helps.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I appreciate the information. I know what to look for now. YOU DA MAN. Thanks


----------

